# Battery



## h0twh3els (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I'm on Kejar's latest release (which is a rocket ship), however my phone will be fully charged at say 2AM, when i get up at 9AM i'm at 15% or less. Both wifi and bluetooth are turned off. Suggestions?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

In settings > about phone > battery use, what does it say are your biggest draws? Sounds to me like a misbehaving third party app.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Couple of things to try.
1) Re-calibrate your battery, you can do this via CWM and wipe your battery stats manually, or you can download an app which will do this for you
2) Perform a full system wipe, including flashing back to complete stock and wiping your SD Card. Back-up your SD Card on your computer so you don't lose any info you want on it. Re-flash straight into GC 1.9.1, then CWM into 2.0.


----------



## h0twh3els (Aug 20, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Couple of things to try.
> 1) Re-calibrate your battery, you can do this via CWM and wipe your battery stats manually, or you can download an app which will do this for you
> 2) Perform a full system wipe, including flashing back to complete stock and wiping your SD Card. Back-up your SD Card on your computer so you don't lose any info you want on it. Re-flash straight into GC 1.9.1, then CWM into 2.0.


Did as you intructed... Been running for about 8 hours at with moderatly heavy use and i still have 40% left!


----------



## h0twh3els (Aug 20, 2011)

:smile3:


----------

